# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SAUVETAGE D'UNE DIZAINE DE CHATS ERRANTS

## Association BAÏKAL

Bonjour,

Notre association a eut connaissance qu'une colonie de chats errants (abandons + reproduction) se trouvait proche de l'entreprise d'une de nos adoptantes qui leur donne à manger tout les jours. 

Les 3/4 sont tricolores et il y a donc beaucoup de femelles qui, si on ne fait rien, continueront de se reproduire.

Malheureusement certains sont atteint de coryza et sont en mauvais état, et ont donc besoin de soins.

Les chats s'approchent facilement de notre adoptante même si elle ne peut pas les toucher, et semblent pouvoir être sociabilisé avec du temps.

Notre association souhaite aider ces chats en les trappant et en les sécurisant, seuls ceux ne supportant pas l'enfermement seront soignés si besoin, stérilisés/castrés et seront relâchés sur des sites de nourrissage. 
Les autres iront en famille d'accueil pour être sociabilisé et être en sécurité. 
Les chats assez sociables seront proposés à l'adoption.

Nous aurons besoin d'aide au moment venus afin de nous aider à financer les stérilisations et les potentiels soins, car ces frais n'étaient pas du tout prévu pour notre association
Nous feront une cagnotte à ce moment là, en espérant votre soutien  :: 

Nous sommes en train de préparer le matériel et les bénévoles pour le sauvetage qui devrait débuter après les fêtes pour que tout le monde soit disponible pour ces minous

----------


## ULTRA67

Je vous aiderais volontiers , je participerais a votre cagnotte .bravo pour ce que vous faite  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil !

----------


## lola34

Je participerai aussi.

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Merci <3 

Nous avons réussi a attrapé une minette *AGATHE* qui est en FA pour sociabilisation et qui prend ses marques petits à petits





Une autre minette de la rue (a priori âgée) a été attrapée et va devoir faire des examens vétérinaires car des tumeurs (?) sortent de ses conduits auditifs





Un chat a été sauvé de la rue hier soir en urgence, il a du être hospitalisé directement car en train de mourir et totalement squelettique
Il présente de l'hypothermie, de la sous nutrition et de la déshydratation.
Le vétérinaire était très pessimiste à son arrivé, mais aujourd'hui il semble aller mieux et se battre, il devrait pouvoir sortir demain même si des soins seront à continuer.
Il a surement été tapé par une voiture, nous ne savons pas pour le moment si il aura des séquelles ou si besoin d'autres soin car il est en état de choc, trop faible et apeurés pour le voir.
Nous l'avons prénommé *DIAVAL

*

Nous avons créer une cagnotte, si vous souhaitez nous aider financièrement à payer ses frais qui sont quand même conséquents  :: 
(si vous ne souhaitez pas payer de frais lié à HelloAsso il suffit de cliquer sur "modifier" avant de valider le don)
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...al-hospitalise

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que la cagnotte va monter car, pour l'instant, il n'y a rien

----------


## ULTRA67

Don fais à l'instant , je rajouterais un autre don dans quelques jours . merci pour ce que vous faites

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

> Don fais à l'instant , je rajouterais un autre don dans quelques jours . merci pour ce que vous faites


Merci beaucoup  :: 


Des nouvelles de Diaval
Il est sorti de la clinique ce soir et est en famille d'accueil
Il est très affaibli car squelettique et doit donc reprendre des forces, du poids et suivre son traitement.
Il a encore des soucis oculaire dû au choc et nous ne savons pas si ça va se remettre, il marche mal et faiblement mais ça peut être lié à sa faiblesse et sa maigreur.
Donc pour le moment nous attendons de voir ce qu'il en est.
Le monsieur à environ 8 ans et est négatif FIV/Felv ce qui est déjà une bonne chose pour lui.

Nous ferons des petits photos pour donner des nouvelles dans quelques jours !

Ci-joint la facture définitive de son hospitalisation

----------


## ULTRA67

Merci pour ces plutot bonnes nouvelles , on croise les doigts pour ce ptit pére

----------


## POLKA67

Petite aide envoyée à l'instant, bon courage et bonne chance à Diaval !

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Merci pour lui ♥️
Diaval est totalement traumatisé par l'humain mais est très gentil et ne montre aucun signe d'agressivité
Il mange bien


Nous avons aussi le devis pour la vieille chatte Clémentine qui finalement n'a que 10 ans, son mauvais état lui donne des années de + 
Elle est aussi sous traitement et va devoir être opéré d'ici une quinzaine de jours si elle a réussi à prendre 1kg, car actuellement elle est squelettique et le veto veux être certain qu'elle survive a l'anesthésie..
Il faut tout de même l'opérer rapidement pour ne pas que les tumeurs s'aggravent..
Nous avons donc décider de la stériliser en même temps que son opération des oreilles pour éviter de l'endormir 2 fois.
Si elle ne grossit pas malgré l'alimentation spécialisé il va falloir faire des examens complémentaires
Voici le devis provisoire si tout se passe bien et qu'elle est opéré dans 15 jours

----------


## GADYNETTE

bon courage à DIAVAL et à Clémentine

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Malheureusement Clémentine à du être hospitalisée ce midi à cause de problèmes respiratoires d'origine inconnue  :Frown: 

Nous devons aller à la clinique ce soir, donc nous en saurons + à ce moment là, pour le moment elle est sous oxygène et est perfusée.

On croise les doigts pour elle !

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que Clémentine va un peu mieux

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Bonsoir,

Malheureusement mauvaise nouvelle Clémentine est décédée dans sa FA la nuit de son retour d'hospitalisation qui avait révélée un œdème pulmonaire et un problème de reins... elle n'a pas eu la force de se battre  :: 

Voici la dernière facture concernant Clémentine, notre vétérinaire nous à offert une nuit d'hospitalisation et une échographie pour elle



Si vous souhaitez nous aider n'hésitez pas, chaque petit don compte  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop triste pour Clémentine....repose en paix ma toute belle

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Des nouvelles de Diaval, a part une infection des oreilles qui a été soignée tout va bien pour lui.
Il est facilement manipulable et ronronne quand on le caresse, mais est en même temps tétanisé dès qu'il voit un humain... il n'ose plus bouger et s'aplatis sur le sol dans l'attente de coups...  :Frown:  
Il finira par prendre confiance en l'humain nous avons bon espoir qu'il puisse un jour trouver sa famille pour la vie <3 




Un autre pensionnaire à rejoint l'association et aura besoin de soins également, le jeune Floppy
Il a certainement coincé sa queue quelque part et devra donc subit une amputation d'une partie de sa queue la semaine prochaine  :Frown:  




Voila si vous souhaitez aider l'association et nos protégés n'hésitez pas  ::

----------

